# Backwards Refrigerator



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just bought an older 2002 Outback 25RS-S, and we bring it home either Friday or next week. The dealer still had to do the Dometic fridge recall, do systems check, etc...

Anyway, while looking at it I realized the refrigerator opens towards the rear, instead of towards the bunks. . .meaning if you're trying to access it from the kitchen area, it's going to open towards you, so you'll be working against the door.

Has the previous owner switched this to enable accessing the fridge easier with the bed slid in, perhaps, or did it come this way and I'm being picky? I'd like the dealer to switch the doors to open the other direction--if possible!

I'm looking forward to learning all that I can learn from the forums and have been reading like crazy!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 03 made in 9/02 and the fridge opens to the bunks. I have a picture of the stove but you can see the fridge handles. James


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Think they all open to the left. Don't think you can reverse the doors like on most home frig's.


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

Weird...this one has handles on the OTHER side...so if they're not reversible, then I wonder how they got this way? Maybe the fridge was replaced with a similar fridge from another unit?

It just isn't very practical for working in the kitchen.









This isn't a very good picture, but you can see (if you squint) how these are on the OTHER side, causing the door to open towards the kitchen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our previous 28RSS (2004) had the door open toward the kitchen.


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, that settles it then. Mine is definitely backwards, and jury is still out on if it's reversible.

Makes me wonder how it got to be backwards in the first place.









I'll just ask him to do it, and then I won't feel as stupid if it proves impossible? lol


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I see what you are talking about. It does appear backwards. Mine opens on the right, next to the stove, like Oregon Campers's ---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they are reversible. This way you can have one SKU and still work in many trailer configs.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

What is weird they would set it up like that. Hard to tell distance in the picture. Is it because it would hit the bathroom door? 
Anyway checked with my brother in law the RV mechanic he say's you can reverse the doors but he has never done it. He said to open the frig and you will see several plastic buttons where the holes are that you need to change the door around. Have to look at mine when I get home.


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

The only thing I could think of is that they liked to leave the bed slide in, therefore using only the front door by the bunks, and it was easier to get into the fridge from there??

Or ED RN's theory on hitting the bathroom door...maybe so? Looks like the bathroom door opens towards the bunks.

I think I will call the dealer and see if they'll do it. I've never done a fridge door reversal, so I'm not sure if it's within my limited mechanical skills or not. ;-) I can't think that they'd have issues with doing that for me since they still have it anyway.

Thanks for verifying for me...I thought maybe I was just backwards myself, and it opened up the way it was supposed to open. I do think someone has changed it.

I wonder what "other" interesting mods the PO may have made!

I'm so anxious to get it home--they talked like tomorrow at the earliest, or Tuesday at the latest. We traded from an '03 KZ Coyote hybrid, so I'm looking forward to having a hard-sided bed again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing the dealer could do the swap in about 10 minutes.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

You should have the refer manual and it will decribe how to swap the doors. It may require parts to do this and the manual will have the part numbers. If you dont have the manual you can find it at this link.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The top hinge moves to the bottom of the other side and the bottom hinge moves to the top on the other side. It is a one beer modification.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Not only is the refrig door opening in the other direction in your picture but I noticed something else or a couple of things. In my 25RSS (2006), the mirror on my wall is horizontal instead of vertical like yours.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

You'd think even the dealer would've noticed that one! Definately not conducive to cooking with kids running around!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mrw3gr said:


> Not only is the refrig door opening in the other direction in your picture but I noticed something else or a couple of things. In my 25RSS (2006), the mirror on my wall is horizontal instead of vertical like yours.


Yeah, look they turned it to fit the coat hooks!


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL @ the mirror. I wonder what other little things I'm going to discover! This could become a fun game, huh?

The dealer did point the doors out to me, but he didn't offer to do anything about it. hehe...I asked him to look into it though.

I'll probably be here asking "is this a mod" over & over. Maybe I should just post all the pics in the gallery and see who notices all the mods before me. LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

matchbox20girl said:


> LOL @ the mirror. I wonder what other little things I'm going to discover! This could become a fun game, huh?
> 
> The dealer did point the doors out to me, but he didn't offer to do anything about it. hehe...I asked him to look into it though.
> 
> I'll probably be here asking "is this a mod" over & over. *Maybe I should just post all the pics in the gallery and see who notices all the mods before me.* LOL


...let the game begin.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

matchbox20girl said:


> Weird...this one has handles on the OTHER side...so if they're not reversible, then I wonder how they got this way? Maybe the fridge was replaced with a similar fridge from another unit?
> 
> It just isn't very practical for working in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


My 2005 25RSS has the floor vents running side to side instead of front to back. What is the litttle box on the wall to the left of the cook top?
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> Weird...this one has handles on the OTHER side...so if they're not reversible, then I wonder how they got this way? Maybe the fridge was replaced with a similar fridge from another unit?
> 
> It just isn't very practical for working in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


My 2005 25RSS has the floor vents running side to side instead of front to back. What is the litttle box on the wall to the left of the cook top?
crunchman
[/quote]
I also noticed you have a sink sprayer and a 2nd sink cover.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

crunchman12002 said:


> My 2005 25RSS has the floor vents running side to side instead of front to back. What is the litttle box on the wall to the left of the cook top?
> crunchman


The little box is the tank monitors and WH/pump controls. Not a bad placement IMO.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nathan said:


> My 2005 25RSS has the floor vents running side to side instead of front to back. What is the litttle box on the wall to the left of the cook top?
> crunchman


The little box is the tank monitors and WH/pump controls. Not a bad placement IMO.
[/quote]
That is what i thought it was. They moved it to the bathroom wall on the 2005's.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

game on......my plastic surrounding the radio is black instead of white.....and the floor vents go side to side


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I am not going to play the "mod" game, but I must comment on her name....if it refers to what I think it does, RIGHT ON!

I have seen Matchbox 20 in concert 4 times and Rob Thomas by himself 4 times!


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

OregonCampin said:


> Well, I am not going to play the "mod" game, but I must comment on her name....if it refers to what I think it does, RIGHT ON!
> 
> I have seen Matchbox 20 in concert 4 times and Rob Thomas by himself 4 times!


It DOES refer to what you think it does!! I have seen Rob twice, and Matchbox three times. Last month I won tickets to do a small, private radio show meet & greet thing with Rob, and I got a hug! Warm fuzzies!









I'm taking note of all the differences and mods! lol As soon as I get it home, I'll take more pics. I know one definite thing that is different, but I'll not mention it because I want to see who catches it first!

It is STILL at the dealership...it's been 2 weeks. We want to go camping this weekend but I really don't think that is looking probable.


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

So is the sink sprayer a mod/add-on then? Cool! Hope it works...and hope it works right.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats!! Our 1st Outback was an '05 25RSS and we loved it!!

Besides that which has already been mentioned...it looks like the Heater/AC remote stores on the front bathroom wall (??Not sure...but there's something there) and those hooks next to the mirror have been added. That's actually a pretty good use for that space....need someplace 'front & center' for 3 dog leashes









It also looks like there's a solid curtain/cover/something on the front of top bunk....tho' that might be the back wall (is it really green?) as it looks like there's also an outlet there (was that standard in '02? Not in '05...)


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats!! Our 1st Outback was an '05 25RSS and we loved it!!
> 
> Besides that which has already been mentioned...it looks like the Heater/AC remote stores on the front bathroom wall (??Not sure...but there's something there) and those hooks next to the mirror have been added. That's actually a pretty good use for that space....need someplace 'front & center' for 3 dog leashes
> 
> ...


Yep! That's the heat/ac remote mounted by the bathroom door, and that is exactly where we'll hang our dog leash, too! (the hooks by the mirror...)

Actually I think the upper bunk wall is just like the rest of the walls--I think it's just poor lighting and the reflection of the green mattress. And I can't remember about the outlet. . .I'll have to take note!

I can't believe what everyone is noticing from JUST ONE PICTURE. Wow!


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

not sure of your layout, but if your exterior door is across from your bathroom door than i would say your reversed door is a great mod. It makes it a lot easier and faster to grab another beer when you're hanging out by the fire!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The top hinge moves to the bottom of the other side and the bottom hinge moves to the top on the other side. It is a one beer modification.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

zrxfishing said:


> not sure of your layout, but if your exterior door is across from your bathroom door than i would say your reversed door is a great mod. It makes it a lot easier and faster to grab another beer when you're hanging out by the fire!!!!


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

zrxfishing said:


> not sure of your layout, but if your exterior door is across from your bathroom door than i would say your reversed door is a great mod. It makes it a lot easier and faster to grab another beer when you're hanging out by the fire!!!!


I'm thinking that's why it was done in the first place!


----------

